# Capodanno tv 2021/22: sfida Amadeus-Panicucci con Al Bano



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2021)

Come ogni anno in tv, nella serata del *31 dicembre*, ci saranno le consuete trasmissioni che festeggeranno il *capodanno *accompagnando i telespettatori al countdown per l'anno nuovo, in questo caso il *2022*. 

Su *Rai 1*, come sempre, ci sarà "*L'Anno Che Verrà*" condotto per il settimo anno di fila da *Amadeus *e che si terrà alle *acciaierie di Terni*, location che era già prevista lo scorso anno, ma a causa del covid-19 la trasmissione si è poi svolta negli studi Fabrizio Frizzi di Roma. Ospiti del programma: *Orietta Berti, Donatella Rettore, Emanuela Aureli, Loredana Bertè, Edoardo Vianello, Nek, Raf, Umberto Tozzi, Fausto Leali, Cristiano Malgioglio, Gigi D'Alessio, Massimo Ranieri, i vincitori di Tale e Quale Show i Gemelli di Guidonia, Alba Parietti, Rkomi, Achille Lauro, Los Locos, Arisa, Corona, e i protagonisti del cartone Pinocchio and Friends*.

Su *Canale 5*, dopo un anno di pausa dove si è optato per il Capodanno con il Grande Fratello Vip condotto da Alfonso Signorini, ritorna "*Capodanno in Musica*" con *Federica Panicucci* con la partecipazione del cantante *Al Bano*. Lo show si terrà a *Bari*, al *Teatro Petruzzelli*. Inizialmente era previsto in Piazza Libertà, dopodiché si è deciso di farlo al chiuso visto l'aumento dei contagi covid delle ultime settimane. Saliranno sul palco: *Annalisa, Arco, Bianca Atzei, Boomdabash, Alessandro Casillo, Cedraux, Andrea Damante, Roby Facchinetti, Riccardo Fogli, Gemelli Diversi, Mamacita, Emma Muscat, Patty Pravo, Riki, Rocco Hunt, Room9, Federico Rossi, Sergio Sylvestre, Sottotono, Tecla e Alfa, The Kolors, Vegas Jones, Mario Venuti, Vhelade, Michele Zarrillo e Pio e Amedeo*.

Su La7, a differenza dello scorso anno in cui andò in onda eccezionalmente uno speciale di capodanno di "Propaganda Live" con Diego Bianchi, non ci sarà un programma dedicato. Sul settimo canale andrà in onda, in prima serata, la commedia "Parenti Serpenti" di Mario Monicelli e subito dopo un documentario su Alberto Sordi.

Entrambi i programmi andranno in onda sulle citate reti nella prima serata di *venerdì 31 dicembre 2021*, dopo il discorso di fine anno del Presidente della Repubblica Sergio Mattarella, l'ultimo del suo mandato.


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno in tv, nella serata del *31 dicembre*, ci saranno le consuete trasmissioni che festeggeranno il *capodanno *accompagnando i telespettatori al countdown per l'anno nuovo, in questo caso il *2022*.
> 
> Su *Rai 1*, come sempre, ci sarà "*L'Anno Che Verrà*" condotto per il settimo anno di fila da *Amadeus *e che si terrà alle *acciaierie di Terni*, location che era già prevista lo scorso anno, ma a causa del covid-19 la trasmissione si è poi svolta negli studi Fabrizio Frizzi di Roma. Ospiti del programma: *Orietta Berti, Donatella Rettore, Emanuela Aureli, Loredana Bertè, Edoardo Vianello, Nek, Raf, Umberto Tozzi, Fausto Leali, Cristiano Malgioglio, Gigi D'Alessio, Massimo Ranieri, i vincitori di Tale e Quale Show i Gemelli di Guidonia, Alba Parietti, Rkomi, Achille Lauro, Los Locos, Arisa, Corona, e i protagonisti del cartone Pinocchio and Friends*.
> 
> ...



Per la Rai :4 sconosciuti che non so chi siano; 9 mummie e 3-4 "mezzi cantanti".

Per la Mediaset : 19-20 brufolosi, 4-5 mummie e una cerbiatta.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno in tv, nella serata del *31 dicembre*, ci saranno le consuete trasmissioni che festeggeranno il *capodanno *accompagnando i telespettatori al countdown per l'anno nuovo, in questo caso il *2022*.
> 
> Su *Rai 1*, come sempre, ci sarà "*L'Anno Che Verrà*" condotto per il settimo anno di fila da *Amadeus *e che si terrà alle *acciaierie di Terni*, location che era già prevista lo scorso anno, ma a causa del covid-19 la trasmissione si è poi svolta negli studi Fabrizio Frizzi di Roma. Ospiti del programma: *Orietta Berti, Donatella Rettore, Emanuela Aureli, Loredana Bertè, Edoardo Vianello, Nek, Raf, Umberto Tozzi, Fausto Leali, Cristiano Malgioglio, Gigi D'Alessio, Massimo Ranieri, i vincitori di Tale e Quale Show i Gemelli di Guidonia, Alba Parietti, Rkomi, Achille Lauro, Los Locos, Arisa, Corona, e i protagonisti del cartone Pinocchio and Friends*.
> 
> ...


Chissà se un giorno la Rai riuscirà a smettere di essere una continua ed incessante rievocazione del passato.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno in tv, nella serata del *31 dicembre*, ci saranno le consuete trasmissioni che festeggeranno il *capodanno *accompagnando i telespettatori al countdown per l'anno nuovo, in questo caso il *2022*.
> 
> Su *Rai 1*, come sempre, ci sarà "*L'Anno Che Verrà*" condotto per il settimo anno di fila da *Amadeus *e che si terrà alle *acciaierie di Terni*, location che era già prevista lo scorso anno, ma a causa del covid-19 la trasmissione si è poi svolta negli studi Fabrizio Frizzi di Roma. Ospiti del programma: *Orietta Berti, Donatella Rettore, Emanuela Aureli, Loredana Bertè, Edoardo Vianello, Nek, Raf, Umberto Tozzi, Fausto Leali, Cristiano Malgioglio, Gigi D'Alessio, Massimo Ranieri, i vincitori di Tale e Quale Show i Gemelli di Guidonia, Alba Parietti, Rkomi, Achille Lauro, Los Locos, Arisa, Corona, e i protagonisti del cartone Pinocchio and Friends*.
> 
> ...


finalmente non fanno quella carognata del gf vip pure la sera di capodanno ahahaha


----------



## mandraghe (28 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno in tv, nella serata del *31 dicembre*, ci saranno le consuete trasmissioni che festeggeranno il *capodanno *accompagnando i telespettatori al countdown per l'anno nuovo, in questo caso il *2022*.
> 
> Su *Rai 1*, come sempre, ci sarà "*L'Anno Che Verrà*" condotto per il settimo anno di fila da *Amadeus *e che si terrà alle *acciaierie di Terni*, location che era già prevista lo scorso anno, ma a causa del covid-19 la trasmissione si è poi svolta negli studi Fabrizio Frizzi di Roma. Ospiti del programma: *Orietta Berti, Donatella Rettore, Emanuela Aureli, Loredana Bertè, Edoardo Vianello, Nek, Raf, Umberto Tozzi, Fausto Leali, Cristiano Malgioglio, Gigi D'Alessio, Massimo Ranieri, i vincitori di Tale e Quale Show i Gemelli di Guidonia, Alba Parietti, Rkomi, Achille Lauro, Los Locos, Arisa, Corona, e i protagonisti del cartone Pinocchio and Friends*.
> 
> ...



Dopo anni non riesco ancora a capire come si possa guardare Propaganda Live. Bisogna essere lobotomizzati forte per riuscire a resistere oltre il minuto.


----------



## Zenos (28 Dicembre 2021)

Meglio Mediaset con Gemelli diversi boombadash e sottotono. La rai quand'è che fallisce?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Chissà se un giorno la Rai riuscirà a smettere di essere una continua ed incessante rievocazione del passato.


Beh dai il cast è abbastanza equilibrato, il problema è che se i giovani sono rappresentati da Achille Lauro e robaccia così, molto meglio Massimo Ranieri e Fausto Leali (e che voce ha ancora a 77 anni). In ogni caso, guarderò Amadeus  . I suoi capodanni alla fin fine, seppur trash, me li guardo sempre volentieri e come ogni anno stravinceranno la serata.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh dai il cast è abbastanza equilibrato, il problema è che se i giovani sono rappresentati da Achille Lauro e robaccia così, molto meglio Massimo Ranieri e Fausto Leali (e che voce ha ancora a 77 anni). In ogni caso, guarderò Amadeus  . I suoi capodanni alla fin fine, seppur trash, me li guardo sempre volentieri e come ogni anno stravinceranno la serata.


Aggiungo che pure Canale 5 strizza l'occhio agli over con Al Bano, Facchinetti, Fogli, Patty Pravo ecc. Ognuno, giustamente, cerca di creare il giusto equilibrio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2021)

mediaset agghiacciante........


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Dicembre 2021)

Ma i Gemelli Diversi tornano insieme per l'occasione?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2021)

*Tegola per il capodanno di Canale 5: Al Bano, nonostante sia vaccinato, è positivo al covid-19 e, dunque, non prenderà parte allo spettacolo condotto da Federica Panicucci. 

Ad annunciarlo, lo stesso cantante pugliese al Corriere, il quale ha detto di non avere sintomi e non ha risparmiato critiche ai no-vax: "Non li capisco, Siamo nella terza guerra mondiale ed abbiamo un unico nemico comune".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Tegola per il capodanno di Canale 5: Al Bano, nonostante sia vaccinato, è positivo al covid-19 e, dunque, non prenderà parte allo spettacolo condotto da Federica Panicucci.
> 
> Ad annunciarlo, lo stesso cantante pugliese al Corriere, il quale ha detto di non avere sintomi e non ha risparmiato critiche ai no-vax: "Non li capisco, Siamo nella terza guerra mondiale ed abbiamo un unico nemico comune".*


Qualcuno metta la notizia nel primo post. Io purtroppo non posso modificare i messaggi @admin , @Tifo'o . Grazie


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno in tv, nella serata del *31 dicembre*, ci saranno le consuete trasmissioni che festeggeranno il *capodanno *accompagnando i telespettatori al countdown per l'anno nuovo, in questo caso il *2022*.
> 
> Su *Rai 1*, come sempre, ci sarà "*L'Anno Che Verrà*" condotto per il settimo anno di fila da *Amadeus *e che si terrà alle *acciaierie di Terni*, location che era già prevista lo scorso anno, ma a causa del covid-19 la trasmissione si è poi svolta negli studi Fabrizio Frizzi di Roma. Ospiti del programma: *Orietta Berti, Donatella Rettore, Emanuela Aureli, Loredana Bertè, Edoardo Vianello, Nek, Raf, Umberto Tozzi, Fausto Leali, Cristiano Malgioglio, Gigi D'Alessio, Massimo Ranieri, i vincitori di Tale e Quale Show i Gemelli di Guidonia, Alba Parietti, Rkomi, Achille Lauro, Los Locos, Arisa, Corona, e i protagonisti del cartone Pinocchio and Friends*.
> 
> ...


Tv rigorosamente barricata in cassaforte, non vorrei mai trovarmi di fronte quel faccione mafioso di Mattarella


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2021)

povero Albano, poteva sfruttare un'altra serata amarcord pro vecchiume mediaset ma il covid glielo impedisce

successone Biscione, fanno il Capodanno in Puglia con padrone di casa che prende il covid
e all'inizio era previsto il palco in piazza, poi slittato

i 1.000 posti al Petruzzelli "polverizzati" in poche ore, si vede la disperazione pur di uscire di casa


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> povero Albano, poteva sfruttare un'altra serata amarcord pro vecchiume mediaset ma il covid glielo impedisce
> 
> successone Biscione, fanno il Capodanno in Puglia con padrone di casa che prende il covid
> e all'inizio era previsto il palco in piazza, poi slittato
> ...


Veramente...Al Bano era l'unica possibilità per rubare un po' di pubblico Rai, adesso non ci sarà più sfida. È vero, ci sono Pio e Amedeo, ma i giovani di sicuro usciranno e dubito che molti rispetteranno le regole. Quantomeno non ci sarà il GF Vip, che lo scorso anno floppò talmente tanto che fece decollare Amadeus al record assoluto de L'Anno Che Verrà di quasi 10 milioni complice anche il coprifuoco. 

Su Albano poi stendiamo un velo pietoso, prima da Giordano disse che aveva dubbi sul vaccino poi lo hanno escluso da Sanremo e tolto da The Voice senior, per dar spazio alla grillina Orietta Berti, e si è messo a fare l'ultra pro-vax con tanto di partecipazione allo spot e poi a Ballando con le stelle, dove per evitare un'eliminazione precoce (a ballare era un disastro e i notiziari dissero che era sempre tra gli ultimi al televoto) ha sfruttato l'infortunio della ballerina per ritirarsi e poi farsi eliminare alla penultima puntata del ripescaggio, così ha evitato di essere fatto fuori già nelle prime puntate.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2021)

*Il covid infligge un'altro brutto colpo al Capodanno in Musica di Canale 5. Gli ospiti di punta del programma, i comici Pio e Amedeo saranno assenti a causa della positività al virus di Amedeo Grieco, membro del duo. Assenti anche Andrea Damante, Michele Zarrillo e Gemelli Diversi, che saranno sostituiti da Ermal Meta, Fabio Rovazzi e Tiromancino.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2021)

*Cast aggiornato di Capodanno in musica di Canale 5 (da Davide Maggio): Annalisa, Arco (pseudonimo di Alessandro Casillo), Bianca Atzei, Boomdabash, Cedraux, Roby Facchinetti, Riccardo Fogli, Mamacita, Ermal Meta, Emma Muscat, Patty Pravo, Riki, Rocco Hunt, Room9, Federico Rossi, Fabio Rovazzi, Sergio Sylvestre, Sottotono, Tecla e Alfa, The Kolors, Tiromancino, Vegas Jones, Mario Venuti e Vhelade.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Cast aggiornato di Capodanno in musica di Canale 5 (da Davide Maggio): Annalisa, Arco (pseudonimo di Alessandro Casillo), Bianca Atzei, Boomdabash, Cedraux, Roby Facchinetti, Riccardo Fogli, Mamacita, Ermal Meta, Emma Muscat, Patty Pravo, Riki, Rocco Hunt, Room9, Federico Rossi, Fabio Rovazzi, Sergio Sylvestre, Sottotono, Tecla e Alfa, The Kolors, Tiromancino, Vegas Jones, Mario Venuti e Vhelade.*


Staff @admin , @Tifo'o aggiornate nel post principale. 

È proprio un virus comunistah anti-Berlusconiano, che ha fatto un dispetto al capodanno della sua azienda ed un bel regalo a quello della Rai piddina, dove stranamente non c'è stato nessun positivo al momento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Cast aggiornato di Capodanno in musica di Canale 5 (da Davide Maggio): Annalisa, Arco (pseudonimo di Alessandro Casillo), Bianca Atzei, Boomdabash, Cedraux, Roby Facchinetti, Riccardo Fogli, Mamacita, Ermal Meta, Emma Muscat, Patty Pravo, Riki, Rocco Hunt, Room9, Federico Rossi, Fabio Rovazzi, Sergio Sylvestre, Sottotono, Tecla e Alfa, The Kolors, Tiromancino, Vegas Jones, Mario Venuti e Vhelade.*


Ahahhahah!!! Che sfigati.. 

Cmq dai sti capodanno in TV sono la morte.. Una noia terribile con gente che si trascina alla mezzanotte per il brindisi e poi corre a letto.. Premesso che a me capodanno ha sempre fatto schifo, ma davvero piuttosto alle 11 vado letto che guardare ste pagliacciate


----------



## Raryof (30 Dicembre 2021)

Gran film Parenti serpenti, è una chicca, forse uno dei migliori 5 film italiani di sempre e probabilmente il migliore da guardare durante le feste perché prevedeva già 30 anni fa quello che sarebbe stato il futuro di adesso, strano lo mettano in tv, in prima serata, un film che fa pensare e che ci fa pensare come certi tempi non torneranno più ma che la sindrome di tutti noi, forzata dentro di noi dai tempi sempre più incerti che ci vengono imposti, l'egoismo spropositato, avrà sempre la meglio sulle cose semplici, sul bene, su ciò che amiamo e poi molliamo perché ce lo dice la società.


----------



## Mika (30 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ahahhahah!!! Che sfigati..
> 
> Cmq dai sti capodanno in TV sono la morte.. Una noia terribile con gente che si trascina alla mezzanotte per il brindisi e poi corre a letto.. Premesso che a me capodanno ha sempre fatto schifo, ma davvero piuttosto alle 11 vado letto che guardare ste pagliacciate


Non ho di questi problemi quest'anno. Mi metto a letto a dormire, altro che mezzanotte.


----------



## Andris (30 Dicembre 2021)

sky ha regalato il pacchetto cinema fino ad oggi, domani no.
avrà avuto la stecca per far seguire i programmi classici


----------



## Albijol (30 Dicembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Gran film Parenti serpenti, è una chicca, forse uno dei migliori 5 film italiani di sempre e probabilmente il migliore da guardare durante le feste perché prevedeva già 30 anni fa quello che sarebbe stato il futuro di adesso, strano lo mettano in tv, in prima serata, un film che fa pensare e che ci fa pensare come certi tempi non torneranno più ma che la sindrome di tutti noi, forzata dentro di noi dai tempi sempre più incerti che ci vengono imposti, l'egoismo spropositato, avrà sempre la meglio sulle cose semplici, sul bene, su ciò che amiamo e poi molliamo perché ce lo dice la società.


Condivido. E ho capito la grandezza del film solo dopo aver vissuto sulla mia pelle la stessa situazione familiare


----------



## __king george__ (30 Dicembre 2021)

ma i gemelli diversi vanno ancora in giro? non li sentivo nominare da anni


----------



## fabri47 (30 Dicembre 2021)

*Perde pezzi anche Amadeus: Gigi D'Alessio positivo al Covid. Il cantante napoletano salterà L'Anno Che Verrà.*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Parte tra poco. Intanto il TG1 sempre più "imparziale": Draghi, un anno pieno di successi. 

Vergognosi!


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno in tv, nella serata del *31 dicembre*, ci saranno le consuete trasmissioni che festeggeranno il *capodanno *accompagnando i telespettatori al countdown per l'anno nuovo, in questo caso il *2022*.
> 
> Su *Rai 1*, come sempre, ci sarà "*L'Anno Che Verrà*" condotto per il settimo anno di fila da *Amadeus *e che si terrà alle *acciaierie di Terni*, location che era già prevista lo scorso anno, ma a causa del covid-19 la trasmissione si è poi svolta negli studi Fabrizio Frizzi di Roma. Ospiti del programma: *Orietta Berti, Donatella Rettore, Emanuela Aureli, Loredana Bertè, Edoardo Vianello, Nek, Raf, Umberto Tozzi, Fausto Leali, Cristiano Malgioglio, Gigi D'Alessio, Massimo Ranieri, i vincitori di Tale e Quale Show i Gemelli di Guidonia, Alba Parietti, Rkomi, Achille Lauro, Los Locos, Arisa, Corona, e i protagonisti del cartone Pinocchio and Friends*.
> 
> ...


Approfitto di questo topic per dirvi: buon anno a tutti  .


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Buon Capodanno a tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2021)

In Rai hanno pagato i Cugini di Campagna per far suonare i Maneskin ahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2021)

La Aureli che imita la Botteri  ahahaha


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Malgioglio che fa un'esibizione contro la violenza sulle donne, con un bel contorno: belle ragazze che si tolgono le scarpe. Grazie Malgy  .


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2021)

Su Rai 1 strapubblicizzata la serie Netflix di Papa Francesco.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2021)

-10 minuti al 2022.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Gennaio 2022)

Auguri a tutti !


----------



## mandraghe (1 Gennaio 2022)

Edoardo Vianello l'eroe che ci meritiamo: in un periodo storico ultra politicamente corretto riesce a beffare tutti usando la n-word senza che nessuno abbia qualcosa da obbiettare.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Edoardo Vianello l'eroe che ci meritiamo: in un periodo storico ultra politicamente corretto riesce a beffare tutti usando la n-word senza che nessuno abbia qualcosa da obbiettare.


Infatti lo hanno messo quasi all'una di notte  .


----------



## mandraghe (1 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Infatti lo hanno messo quasi all'una di notte  .




Vigliacchi!!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2022)

*Botto Rai 1 a 6.453.000 spettatori pari al 33.3% di share. Travolto il Capodanno di Canale 5, che realizza 3.055.000 spettatori con il 16.7% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Botto Rai 1 a 6.453.000 spettatori pari al 33.3% di share. Travolto il Capodanno di Canale 5, che realizza 3.055.000 spettatori con il 16.7% di share.*


Prima dell'obbrobrio del capodanno con il GF Vip, il Capodanno del biscione stava anche crescendo anno dopo anno. Con Signorini lo scorso anno, hanno fatto crollare la fidelizzazione riportando tutto il pubblico in massa sull'1 che comunque garantisce spettacoli che fanno scorrere la serata. Peccato per l'assenza di ospiti stranieri tipo Tony Hadley, Ice MC ecc. Poi gente come Achille Lauro stonava proprio con il contesto. Vabbè, ci siamo accontentati di Corona  .


----------

